# Couple of CWC bikes



## Busher (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, I posted some pics of one of these bikes (the boys Fleet Wing) about a year ago when I got it and I just wanted to post the serial number to see if one of you experts can determine the age.  I also picked up the girls exact frame and wondered of anyone knew if it was a roadmaster, hiawatha, fleetwing, ect.
The boys fleet wing serial number is F58070 and the girls frame has J95507.  Thanks for any help.

BTW, riding this old bike the past year has been the most fun I've had in a long time.  It's got to be one of the coolest bikes in town 

Busher


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 28, 2010)

Need better picture of light unit in rear rack. Does top bar of frame have 2 mount holes for turn signal switch? How many wire clips for  light unit in rack? Guessing Hawthorne?


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 28, 2010)

Does rear fender have 2 holes for skirt guards? Three lenses in rear light-2 oval-1 round?  Western Flyer?


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 28, 2010)

Both of the bikes have springers and dropouts that are generally characteristic of 1950-1953 CWC production. The serial numbers should be followed by Cw, ACw, 52Cw, 53Cw, or perhaps 54Cw. It is important to note this part of the serial number to date the bikes.


----------

